# Pants: What is tile & tensile waist?



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm looking at some padded biking underwear for my son who will be doing a 50 mile bicycle trip for a Scout badge. The sizes are listed according to "tile waist" and "tensile waist" measurements. I can't find anything on what this is and where you measure it? I'm assuming waist, but it's 2 different measurements. Anyone know how to measure for these?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That is a tough one. I asked my honey who used to mountain bike and he had no idea. I tried doing searches too. The only thing I could think of was tensile meaning resistance or stretch is maybe how many inches the item is stretched out and maybe tile is without give? I hope someone can answer this for you Karen, maybe in the Sewing or Quiliting thread?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the tensile waist refers to the stretch strength and lenth - as far as the waist band will stretch.

for instance an ad reads (in centimeters)

The Waist 72 pants long 97 hip (Tile 88 tensile 94) thigh 48-52


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh thank you!


----------

